# Solopaluza - gotta throw em back



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Made a solo run west of Cleveland. Only boat out. Wind died down and just as the sun set - fish on









Had a double header - landed both
When resetting the line 10 feet back - had another

Right now 10-14. Going fish until 11pm

*Walleye Fizzin Solopalooza video*


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice job finding fish!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got a nice 29 inch 10lbr. Released her.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

12 for 16
Personal best


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice job same. Looks like a great night!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Still fishing











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

:B rock on!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

SPLMAX SAM said:


> Still fishing
> 
> 
> View attachment 67098
> ...


nice! love the "0" face


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job Sam, sounds like a good night.


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam, you're a maniac...nice solo fishing...kind of interesting watching the time elapse on the threads. That's pretty awesome for just 2 rods out.

Greg


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a little video from last night:

*Walleye Fizzin Solopalooza style* _click link to view video_


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

that definitely looks like fun to me


Ron


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Great !

A one-man film crew, fisherman, captain, and first mate.

YOUDA MAN !


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

thats sweet dude. nice video.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Love the video but unless I missed it,the mystery remains which HJ 14 caught 67% of your fish!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I was being vague
here has been my fall results

HJ14 Blue Glass Minnow
HJ14 & HJ12 Blue Chrome
HJ14 Tennesse Shad
HJ14 Green glass perch
HJ14 Purple perch


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

why post reports that give no info just pictures?when posting mulitple times and never give any other info then you caught fish does not do anything for ogf as a whole if is was just a bragging board it would not be useful to anyone!!!iif your in the derby maybe put out a starting point and not exact location just my to cents nice to see you got some fish!!!congrats on that


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice fish, sweet video. Not necessary to put a exact location. If OGF want a general location, get out and fish. No need to critize splmax.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't know. I see a lot of info on his report. gave water depth, lures used, specific trolling technique, trolling speed .

Watch the video. 

I don't blame him for not giving specific GPS coordinates out here on the net for everyone.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

true,well said.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Watch the video closely u can see where he was fishing. If guys couldn't figure out were the bite was this fall they need to move around s little bit and look around. This fall was no different than others really. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

What a difference in weather the last 3 days. Fished west of Cleveland today and my buddy Majic Stik got a nice one

For those who are confused
Fishing derby is over

F18 80 back silver minnow
1.3 trolling west to east
41 27 7. 82 12 6
41.8 temp
19.8 feet
Hopefully that helps


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

KPI said:


> why post reports that give no info just pictures?when posting mulitple times and never give any other info then you caught fish does not do anything for ogf as a whole if is was just a bragging board it would not be useful to anyone!!!iif your in the derby maybe put out a starting point and not exact location just my to cents nice to see you got some fish!!!congrats on that


I find Sams videos very entertaining ! Better than most fishing shows I watch.
If you read his comment on his youtube video he says he "Slow trolls near Vermillion" Maybe you missed that part?


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

KPI said:


> why post reports that give no info just pictures?when posting mulitple times and never give any other info then you caught fish does not do anything for ogf as a whole if is was just a bragging board it would not be useful to anyone!!!iif your in the derby maybe put out a starting point and not exact location just my to cents nice to see you got some fish!!!congrats on that


Sam always puts up great post with info here on OGF. He is a die hard lake erie fisherman and im sure he is in the fall brawl so giving out numbers isnt a good idea. As far as it not doing anything for OGF, i think complaining about a lack of exact info in a post is far more detramental to OGF. i know a ton of really good fisherman,who spend alot of time on the lake, that will not post here anymore because of people giving them flack in a post. just my two cents

P.S Sam that was a great video !!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Awsome Sam, very nicely done, great night. Thanks for the report and the entertainment. Amazing how spoiled we are with this fishery, 29", 10+ lb. walleye wont sniff the leaderboard.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, sweet, Sam! How many arms do you have?
Just curious, what size boat is that you're using?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

keepinitreel said:


> Love the video but unless I missed it,the mystery remains which HJ 14 caught 67% of your fish!



I hope my comment did not start this. I was just curious about the type bait used for another stocking stuffer for xmas. I enjoy Sam's posts and he has always been very generous with information.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, that is an awesome job of fishing, especially by yourself. Hopefully someday, I will get enough courage to go out at night and try it. What kind of rod holders do you have? I need to buy some.


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats amazing! Running planer boards, netting fish and filming video....in the dark? You make it look easy. Tried it for the first time the other night, definitely a steep learning curve. Thanks for the info, hope to see you out there some night soon.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the props
I was lucky to be at a right spot at the right time
If I would have stuck to green glass perch and Tennessee shad, the two colors I have caught the most fish on it would have probably would have been a zero fish night. Several guys have TOLD me always to swap out lures when not productive. My constant change up helped me determine a pattern

Blue glass and blue chrome WORKED that night for me

To say I use OGF as a bragging board. The answer is yes. I am not very attractive. This is the only place where most of you are less attractive than me. So my photos and videos work here.

My boat is a 17 footer outfitted for SOLO fishing. I added big job rod holders this year

I only have 2 arms. Lost one a year ago. I get nervous ( good nervous) every time I fish solo

Thanks again for the positive feedback. I try to help when ever I can


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Sam. The video was great. I'll be back on December 22nd and I'll be home for a few days. I hope its not too late.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

One of the most Impresive things I have ever seen!!!


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome stuff Sam you the man.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

Keep up the great reports Sam, love the vidios.
And thanks for the info.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

That is a very cool video. :good: Nice job!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

My buddy Dean asked me "why did you troll both lines on the port side"?











Instead of trolling 1 line portside and 1 line starboard side?










I did troll 1 line port and 1 line starboard UNTILL I was on the fish. I believe I was covering about 200 feet of water per trolling pass ( using my advanced math skills). Which helps cover alot of water.










Once I found fish, it was easier for ME to troll on the port side. I found I could watch the rod tips and boards easier on one side. I did not have to swing my big head to the left and the right to watch the equipment. 

I change speeds and do many small turns which worked well that night on the port side. The lures sped up,slowed down, rised and sinked. *I BELIEVE *it might be easier to get a double header with the lures on the same side.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Spooky... but nice job (plus video) Sam. I can see why you're out there by yourself though. If you had a partner out there with you, you two would be knocking each other out of your boat trying to land each others fish.

Amazing video.... You and ezbite need to put your video and fishing skills together.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice video...and to do it at night solo That's just MAD!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

It takes character to fish alone at night with deadly ice cold water surrounding you. Bragging is allowed.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Not stirring the pot but where is being that risky something to brag about? However, to each their own. Me I wouldn't do it but if that is what you choose more power to ya!
So have at it, fire away at me. It's just my personal feeling and opinion and I will stick to it.
The lake is unforgiving and I will leave it at that.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Could you define "that risky"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Please refer to oarfish post. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Fishing with me is inherently dangerous. I MUST insure that the operation of my boat will not endanger myself or those around you. I have tried to _minimize_ as much risk as posible (I could list, but it would be boring)

*Nite Bite Walleye Normal Speed* video clip (4 minutes)

Here is some footage at normal speed. It took on average about 4 minutes to land and unkook a fish. In this footage you should be able to see
1) Fish came on outside board 
2) I adjust the inside board to an outer position (keep fishing ) to stay clear of the fish
3) The camera adds 10 pounds 
4) I have a clip on the net to keep it from dragging when trying to net 1 handed. Typically it releases once the fish is in the net. This time it didnt.
5) The fish head towards the net
5) Regualar speed it is not as smooth as 5x speed

Not all my photos turn out well either. Actually many of my solo photos suck. Typically I am in a rush to release the fish or get back to fishing. I hit 10 second delay on the camera and hope I am in a good position when the picture is taken. Typically something goes wrong, cropped head, reflective light, no light, fish moves, bamboozled facial expression, or red eye.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Amazzing!! Sam!!! I know you are having a TOTAL BLAST,,doing what you do!! I applaud you Sir!! & I hope you can keep on doing your uncommon & productive,,style of fishing,,as long as you are able!! Love your style!! Be careful,,and ENJOY yourself!! NICE JOB& WELL DONE!! Thanks for posting!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

good job.don,t let the jealous naysayers dampen your enthusiasm.i fish alone at night all the time.if you do your due diligence and have your boat and equipment up to snuff, it,s no more dangerous than day fishing .most of my night fishing is in 20 fow or less ,so i feel safer being in closer than going way out for the day bite.with all the technology at our fingertips today,it,s much safer to go fishing any time the wind,weather and water clarity line them selves up.next time one of these "scared of the dark"ogf,ers tell,s you your crazy for being out there,tell them to pull the tampon out and get out of your way you have fish to catch.ROCK ON!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

nightranger said:


> good job.don,t let the jealous naysayers dampen your enthusiasm.i fish alone at night all the time.if you do your due diligence and have your boat and equipment up to snuff, it,s no more dangerous than day fishing .most of my night fishing is in 20 fow or less ,so i feel safer being in closer than going way out for the day bite.with all the technology at our fingertips today,it,s much safer to go fishing any time the wind,weather and water clarity line them selves up.next time one of these "scared of the dark"ogf,ers tell,s you your crazy for being out there,tell them to pull the tampon out and get out of your way you have fish to catch.ROCK ON!


Here here.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

I am pretty thick skinned, that's why it is so hard to get those darn HJ hooks out of my sausage fingers. In this case I do not think there was any NAY SAYers

I was just made aware that I have to cut down on the fish porn I produce. Some people are having adverse reactions to it.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

SPLMAX- JUST THE "Land Lubbers"!!  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

That was a great video and what an incredible job doing it all with just one man. Anyone that needs more info would benifit from going out in the dark with him and maybe he would let u reel one in,then u would know when where and why.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

great job!! not sure why anyone would be jealous--im happy for anybody that can catch fish like that, and im looking forward to the day i can do it.......


----------

